

Ask HN: support time / cost per user - elitheeli

If you're willing to share, how much time does your company spend per client per month on customer service or technical support? How much does that cost you, compared to how much that user is paying?
======
stakent
I've read some pitch for electronic document exchange system estimating 500
accounts per one full time support person. An account meant to be one middle
size company.

------
eof
I wouldn't mind people doing this with throw aways.

